# Smashbox



## loveoontherocks (Nov 19, 2010)

What is everyone's opinion on this brand? What are the must haves?


----------



## slick (Nov 19, 2010)

I think Smashbox are a very decent brand.  A little overpriced IMO (check ebay for awesome prices) but decent. I would say that their Soft Lights highlighters are must-haves, they are totally awesome!  Love their blushes too, I have a collection of the older screw-top shades which I use frequently   I've also heard good things about their eyeshadows too but haven't given them a try yet.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 19, 2010)

hey slick! i just received an order from sephora in the mail the other day. i purchased smashbox's jet set waterproof eye liner in starstruck. i think it looks so pretty as a base for my eyeshadow. anyways, that purchase has inspired me into looking at other products the company has. thanks for the recommendations =D!


----------



## RetroPinup (Nov 21, 2010)

I think we should make this the Smashbox thread! I got the brow to go and love love love it! I can't wait til I finish my foundation so I can try Smashbox, the shade they have matches me better!


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 21, 2010)

that's really exciting about the foundation shade! i really want to try to the Soft Lights highlighters like slick suggested! Have you tried them retropinup?


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 22, 2010)

I like Smashbox, they have some excellent products. Softlights are nice highlighters, and the Halo powder is becoming one of my favourites - my skin is left glowing and looks perfect (when really it isn't!). The collections tend to be worth a look too.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 22, 2010)

hey mercurial! can you tell me about the halo powder? I am unsure exactly what it does. Its a yellow powder right? Do you use this as a foundation?


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 22, 2010)

I LOVE a lot of the Smashbox products! Jetset liners, shadow liners, Halo powder is great, their new Lip Enhancing Mega Gloss (may be only QVC right now) is absolutely amazing!!! I also really like a couple colors of the lip tech. Their eyeshadows are always modern up to date & very nice. Their palettes are cheap too, I think.

  	One of my favorites is the double ended lip pencil in Glossimer.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 22, 2010)

you guys are giving me a ton of great suggestions! can't wait to check them out in person at Sephora over the weekend =]


----------



## Modmom (Nov 22, 2010)

Jet set liner in Black is my every day cream liner.  Love it.  I only have one shadow (Shell) and unfortunately it makes my eyes itch.  But I think its because of the fallout, not because of any allergy.  I love the brand


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 27, 2010)

I love Smashbox's jet set eyeliner (as many others here do), as well as their brushes. Comparing between MAC brushes and Smashbox brushes, I find the natural hairs from Smashbox brushes (I believe they are made from Inu hair? I can't remember specifically, but one of my friends said they had a Himalayan horse farm that they harvest their tail/mane hair from... Either that or they were just making it up  （−＿−；）), are very soft on my skin. I always get a bit of a break out with MAC brushes, and Quo brushes are the death of my soul... So I'd have to say these are my best bet


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 11, 2010)

I tend to forget about Smashbox (don't really know why!) but their Softlights are excellent as highlighters. Also their blushes are wonderful.


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 19, 2010)

Smashbox is a pretty decent brand, and in the grand scheme of things, they do tend to be a little bit on the pricier side.  Things that they do well in are: shadows, brushes, lipgloss, lipsticks, Softlights in Shimmer. 
  	A lot of the other stuff, I find though, lack in quality compared to other brands.  A lot of people love their Photo Finish Primer, and while it definitely works on a lot of people, it breaks me out.  And I would kinda be weary of using their foundations and stuff too, because they are a photography company, and their foundations are meant to last under hot lights and stuff like that...and really, just for photoshoots that are a couple hours long.  Probably not too good if you wear it everyday and you're not diligent with removing your makeup.

  	OH and their mascaras suck too lol.


----------



## MissPanther (Jan 7, 2011)

I actually found that I liked their one mascara called "Lash DNA" a LOT more than I liked MAC's "Haute and Naughty" lash. It just gives so much more definition than Haute and Naughty, and it builds a lot better than Studio Fix Lash for me. 

  	The one thing I definitely go to Smashbox for is their primers -- according to the cosmetician, Smashbox came out with the first primers. Is that true? Well all I know is that I LOVE their primers. I find that their "blend" primer doesn't really do it for me though. It apparently evens out skin tone so that any brown splotches you may have on your face won't be that noticeable, but I find it doesn't really make much of a difference. Could it be that me using a sponge with my primer is a bad idea?


----------



## katelyn0 (Jan 19, 2011)

Smashbox spring 2011 "in bloom" collection is gorgeous!! I bought the eye palette today! Sooooo pretty and a great value for your $. Paid $55 CAD (it's $48 USD i believe) for 10 shadows. Love it.


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 4, 2011)

I recently got into smashbox. I love Blush Rush: Chiffon, Lipgloss - Pout, Jet Set waterproof liner, Softlights (highlight is an awesome one), and Bronze lights


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 4, 2011)

I used the primer for a long time and loved it, but I'm almost out and I'm slowly switching to MAC's Prep+Prime instead. I loved that they came in travel sizes, though, and their boxed sets are a great way to try out some products. While they are bit pricier, I can get mine at Shopper's Drug Mart here in Canada, so I get tonnes of Optimum Points or can use my Optimum Points to get some of the more expensive products for cheaper. I also love the soft lights and eyeshadows, and I really love the one lipstick I own from them - Charming, I think.


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Feb 27, 2012)

I love their eyelid primer!!


----------



## futurestrength (Feb 27, 2013)

I am a smash box primer addict! And I loved their brow duo too, I really want to try some of their powders though, their bronzer is phenomenal though! So nicely pigmented!


----------



## LoveStoned (May 26, 2013)

Anybody used the Smashbox Bronze Lights Bronzer?
	I've just ordered Suntan Matte shade, which is the darker one, and I'm hoping of using it this summer, to match the color of my face to the color of my body (because it's usually 2 or even 3 shades lighter when I get a tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I'm just hoping it's going to me "matte", a the name says.


----------



## Monsy (May 29, 2013)

It is matte. They are nice, good texture, blend nicely.


----------



## xfarrax (Jun 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried the under eye primer?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 12, 2013)

xfarrax said:


> Has anyone tried the under eye primer?


  	So crazy you asked... I was coming here to do the same!  I just ordered it last night with the CC Cream (Elegant recommended) with the 25% off sale Smashbox is having.  Guess I will know soon. But it does sound intriguing!


----------



## xfarrax (Jun 12, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> So crazy you asked... I was coming here to do the same!  I just ordered it last night with the CC Cream (Elegant recommended) with the 25% off sale Smashbox is having.  Guess I will know soon. But it does sound intriguing!


  Im intrigued by the cc cream but i don't think its being sold in england yet, smashbox has only just arrived in our stores, i think the under eye primer will be my next purchase !!! Let me know how you get on


----------



## Monsy (Jun 12, 2013)

I have not tried under eye, but eye primer sucks. It's terrible


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 12, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> So crazy you asked... I was coming here to do the same!  I just ordered it last night with the CC Cream (Elegant recommended) with the 25% off sale Smashbox is having.  Guess I will know soon. But it does sound intriguing!


----------



## stormm (Jul 6, 2013)

i only have be legendary lip palette from them and i love it. i've been eyeing the heat wave palette for a while


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 3, 2014)

Bumping this thread.

  I have just been loving the Smashbox Legendary lipsticks I have.  I have about 5 more I'd like to purchase.  The only thing is . . . they have tons of this line at the CCO.  I almost feel like I should wait until the next time I go to the CCO but I want it now.  Anyone else buying from Smashbox lately?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 7, 2014)

:O Do you mean Smashbox in general, or the Be Legendary lippies?

  I _love_ the Be Legendary formula. They're very smoothing and don't dry out my lips, and I quite like the shade range. I also like the fact that they come out with 1 or 2 seasonal shades. I have five in total: Black Cherry, Grenadine, Mandarin, Tempt Me, and Vivid Violet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Other than that, I don't think I've tried anything else from Smashbox. I've been interested in their products before, but apparently not interested enough to bite. xD


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 7, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> :O Do you mean Smashbox in general, or the Be Legendary lippies?
> 
> I _love_ the Be Legendary formula. They're very smoothing and don't dry out my lips, and I quite like the shade range. I also like the fact that they come out with 1 or 2 seasonal shades. I have five in total: Black Cherry, Grenadine, Mandarin, Tempt Me, and Vivid Violet.
> 
> ...


  Yes, I meant the Be Legendary Lipsticks.  I love the formula and the colors.  I have Chai, Honey, and Truffle.  I bought all of these at the CCO I know 2 of them are discontinued.  I have a about 4 or 5 that I've seen in Sephora that I want.  I have to keep track of which ones I have bought because I ended up with Chai twice from the CCO.  Which is fine since it is discontinued.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 7, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes, I meant the Be Legendary Lipsticks.  I love the formula and the colors.  I have Chai, Honey, and Truffle.  I bought all of these at the CCO I know 2 of them are discontinued.  I have a about 4 or 5 that I've seen in Sephora that I want.  I have to keep track of which ones I have bought because I ended up with Chai twice from the CCO.  Which is fine since it is discontinued.


  I agree. I have a few of the Be Legendary ls & I LOVE them


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'm definitely going to check out my "local" CCO to see their range.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 20, 2014)

I picked up the CC Cream in the New Shade Medium/Dark and it is a much better match than the other CC cream shade I had.  There are 2 other new shades that are lighter so if you had a problem with the shade offerings maybe there is one for you now.  I also picked up some of the new liners where the twist top sharpens it every time you open the liner.  Great idea.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 9, 2014)

I really love a bit of a yellow undertone in my foundation products and this cc cream just seemed a bit off it just launched in the uk and I was so excited to try it but swatching it in store really let me down


----------



## Clio811 (Apr 21, 2014)

I work for Smashhbox and I've never used anything from Smashbox before I came to work for the brand. You have to try the primers! they do make a difference, Indeed, sMASHBOX CREATED THE FIRST PRIMER. Most people do not know it. Under eye primer is fantastic, great for puffiness and dark circles. Shadows are really well pigmented, and I love the Halo powder. In fact, it has more minerals than the one from Bare Minerals.


----------



## Clio811 (Apr 21, 2014)

i have to say, I work for Smashbox  ,, but I am a customer as you al. My fav products are: Under eye primer, BB eye concealer, Studio Skin foundation (full coverage without feeling it like a mask) , Smashbox bronzer in suntan matte, and Halo Powder.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm bumping this thread as I've bought a few things yesterday and today and have lots more on my list.

  I bought 2 of the lip lacquers and the mini Full Exposure palette.  I thought the mini might work for a trip I'm going on.  I loved many of the colors of the lip lacquers.  I just ordered the Smashbox Copper Cherry lipstick from Sephora and may get the Cherry Smoke palette.  Also thinking about the under eye primer and the pore primer.  They have new lipliners too.  Anyone pick up some new products lately??  or anything Smashbox??


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2014)

I LOVE Smashbox. The eye liners in the pots... LUST is my favorite ever! I love the Halo powders, primers, lipsticks, CC cream, highlighters, lip pencils, es etc.


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm curious about the new masterclass 2 palette. I already have the first one and I'm wondering if I need the second!?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 15, 2014)

I've been obsessively checking YouTube for more info on Smashbox's fall collection. I think I want the palette and both lipsticks -- if not only the red. Finally got the chance to swatch the Cherry Smoke eyeshadows and they feel buttery and are immensely pigmented! :nods:


----------



## ThisIsTheEnd90 (Aug 15, 2014)

I love smashbox bb cream, i need to try their cc cream and under eye primer. Right now im using mac for a face primer. I do love there eyeshadows and i want the cherry smoke pallet so bad!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 15, 2014)

I swatched the Cherry smoke palette & its amazing. I'll probably end up with it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 16, 2014)

I finally picked up the Cherry Smoke palette at Nordstrom yesterday.  I was eyeing the Bing lipstick too.  They had a display out for a pre-sell for a set.  It had an eyeshadow palette, the size of Cherry Smoke, a small size of the new lipgloss in a pink shade, maybe a little reddish too, and a highlighter in a round case.  I think it was $59.  It may be a Nordstrom exclusive.  I don't remember. I liked the palette so I will probably get it.  I think it will be available September 1st.  I just don't get why they need to do a pre-sell.  I haven't heard of Smashbox being that highly sought after but maybe that is the way things are going.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I finally picked up the Cherry Smoke palette at Nordstrom yesterday.  I was eyeing the Bing lipstick too.  They had a display out for a pre-sell for a set.  It had an eyeshadow palette, the size of Cherry Smoke, a small size of the new lipgloss in a pink shade, maybe a little reddish too, and a highlighter in a round case.  I think it was $59.  It may be a Nordstrom exclusive.  I don't remember. I liked the palette so I will probably get it.  I think it will be available September 1st.  I just don't get why they need to do a pre-sell.  I haven't heard of Smashbox being that highly sought after but maybe that is the way things are going.


  I love the shade of Bing! I just haven't bought it yet


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 16, 2014)

Yesss, Bing is everything. Just trying to decide if it's worth breaking my red fast for... the answer is YES. It's the only red that's tempted me this whole year! /proudofmyself
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That Nordstrom set sounds interesting too, do you remember what the color scheme for the palette was at all?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 17, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Yesss, Bing is everything. Just trying to decide if it's worth breaking my red fast for... the answer is YES. It's the only red that's tempted me this whole year! /proudofmyself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No! And I've been racking my brain about it.  I vaguely remember a shade in the purple family but the shade evades me.  I do remember that I liked the palette and thought it would work for me. I may call the rep at the Nordies I usually go to about it.  I was feeling a bit guilty that I forgot about her and bought Cherry Smoke on a whim at another store.


----------



## nikkideevah (Nov 5, 2014)

Double Exposure Palette its only open to VIB Rouge right now though  

  http://www.sephora.com/double-exposure-palette-P391757?skuId=1669761


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 5, 2014)

ooh, any word on the Cherry Smoke palette? Besides the earlier first impressions from the lovely ladies in this thread of course. I'm innerested in this palette!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone had issues with their Be Legendary lipsticks?  I've been going through my lipsticks and culling the herd. In swatching/application, I've had three of my six Smashbox BLLs completely dislodge from their bases :/ I don't know if it's because they're really creamy or what, but for this to happen one right after the other just seems strange.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 3, 2015)

Nordstrom rack had a lot of the fall items, I picked up the on the rocks primer duo, a full size photo finish face primer and photo finish eye primer for $18. They also had the small on the rocks palette for $16(?), the holiday brush set with the glittery silver handles for $30, the cherry smoke palette for $16(?) and lip gloss and lipstick holiday sets. I can't remember if the palettes were both $16 or if one of them was $20


----------



## Cake Face (Apr 16, 2015)

It's been a long time since I've really dabbled in Smashbox products. I've never had a bad experience, there just wasn't a lot that excited me about smashbox in recent years.

  But today I discovered the LA lights blendable lip and cheek colors and I'm in love! nice illumination without glitter overkill. I purchased the Malibu berry color, and will probably return for Venice Beach Bronze. I can't speak for the wear time, as I just purchased it this afternoon, but I'll follow up later with a definitive answer.

  I also purchased the Be Legendary Matte in Infrared. Nice smooth application that doesn't "skip" when applied. easily my new favorite red.

  good stuff!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 25, 2015)

Cake Face said:


> It's been a long time since I've really dabbled in Smashbox products. I've never had a bad experience, there just wasn't a lot that excited me about smashbox in recent years.
> 
> But today I discovered the LA lights blendable lip and cheek colors and I'm in love! nice illumination without glitter overkill. I purchased the Malibu berry color, and will probably return for Venice Beach Bronze. I can't speak for the wear time, as I just purchased it this afternoon, but I'll follow up later with a definitive answer.
> 
> ...


I like Smashbox products too.  I want to try those sticks.  I was wondering about the wear time.  One day I'll give it a try.  Love Be Legendary Lipsticks.  I've been wondering about the new mattes as well.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 25, 2015)

The Femme Fatale shade is Rebel. I bought Punch Drunk Matte during the 15% off sale.


----------



## perfectscorpio (Apr 26, 2015)

following


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

I tried their photofinish ld primer and liked it. Nothing earthshattering but nice. I was unimpressed w the photofinish oil free primer (clear). It gets a lot of rave and I'm meh. Not worth the price tag imo.   I have their prism highlighter and like it!


----------

